# I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hillary.



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hillary.*

At least this is what my STBX told me this morning because I want child support.

I'm a 42 year old white female who is a registered Republican. I am requesting roughly 40% of the child support the courts (the courts, not me) say I'm entitled to. He can't handle it.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

1. Who cares what your stbx says.

2. Your political stance is irrelevant.

3. Parents have an obligation to support their children.

4. You're getting divorced. Your ex will say a lot of stupid $%^# to get under your skin, ignore it and work on your new life.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Looks like you're divorcing the right guy.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Hillary will not help you with your child support. Lawyers and the courts help in these matters. 

The STBX will need to learn to handle it. If he is having trouble, wage garnishment is always a viable option.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



SecondTime'Round said:


> At least this is what my STBX told me this morning because I want child support.
> 
> I'm a 42 year old white female who is a registered Republican. I am requesting roughly 40% of the child support the courts (the courts, not me) say I'm entitled to. He can't handle it.


Anyone said that to me, I'd kick his a$$.

Just say'in....


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

I totally get this.

Some spouses who never really thought twice about supporting their kids during a marriage, suddenly become financially "born-again". They start believing that any penny they must now give to the former spouse for that very same support they so willingly gave before the divorce is a socialist handout for a lazy ex.

No. Its the same legal support you provided before, actually its usually less than you ever provided before. I get that when couples divorce there are now two households where there once was one, but the kids have a legal and moral right to demand support from both of their parents.
(I'm done now. I feel better. Thanks)


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Use a technique called fogging.

He says "You're an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hillary".

You say "It looks that way now, doesn't it?".

It will shut him down hard. Read the most excellent book "When I Say No, I Feel Guilty". It is much much more than the title suggests. There are numerous verbal tactics in the book for dealing with difficult people.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Good thread title, it got my attention. 
Kids are entitled to support. There is nothing wrong with certain entitlements. Children are entitled to the support of their parents. Spouses are entitled to the love and faithfulness of their spouse. I would even go so far as to say that members of a civilization are entitled to a level of safety. 
All of that and I still don't believe in the socialist model. 
MN


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



SecondTime'Round said:


> At least this is what my STBX told me this morning because I want child support.
> 
> I'm a 42 year old white female who is a registered Republican. I am requesting roughly 40% of the child support the courts (the courts, not me) say I'm entitled to. He can't handle it.


Are you actually able to support your children on only 40% of the support the court says he owes? Think long term, and if something were to happen to your job and your income. Consider medical costs and what is not paid by insurance if your kids get sick - extra money could keep you out of bankruptcy. Consider college funds - you could start a fund with any extra money, or savings for when they graduate college and try to get difficult to find jobs.

Kids come first in a divorce - don't shortchange them because you can't handle arguing with your STBX.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

I'm a Libertarian Fascist, and once I raise my army and become dictator I will abolish the Electoral College and make male prostitution mandatory for all men named Thor.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



bandit.45 said:


> I'm a Libertarian Fascist, and once I raise my army and become dictator I will abolish the Electoral College and make male prostitution mandatory for all men named Thor.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



norajane said:


> Are you actually able to support your children on only 40% of the support the court says he owes? Think long term, and if something were to happen to your job and your income. Consider medical costs and what is not paid by insurance if your kids get sick - extra money could keep you out of bankruptcy. Consider college funds - you could start a fund with any extra money, or savings for when they graduate college and try to get difficult to find jobs.
> 
> Kids come first in a divorce - don't shortchange them because you can't handle arguing with your STBX.


I am pretty sure I'll able to support them on 40% and my salary and with them being on his insurance. My kids are also very fortunate to have college funds from their grandparents. My STBX is ALSO very fortunate because of MY parents.....enough said.....


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

I'm an egalitarian social darwinist who thinks that once a marriage is completely burned to the ground the kids shouldnt have to suffer for it.

Your ex is playing the role of "worthy of divorce" very well.
Maybe you could give him a small trophy.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



SecondTime'Round said:


> At least this is what my STBX told me this morning because I want child support.
> 
> I'm a 42 year old white female who is a registered Republican. I am requesting roughly 40% of the child support the courts (the courts, not me) say I'm entitled to. He can't handle it.


Notwithstanding your “Ex’s” social and political disaffections, I’d point out that “Child Support” is for the care, maintenance, and wellbeing of the children.

It is not being given to you but rather to the children. It is a legal obligation of your “Ex” and to no lesser a degree (but not legally enforceable) it is a moral obligation of your “Ex” as well. 

You are simply an intermediary due to that fact that the children are minors and not legally capable of receiving the funds themselves.

I’d seriously consider returning to the Court and asserting 100% fulfilment of the rights and obligations the Court has determined are legally due to your children.

Let your “Ex” discuss his political and philosophical points of contention with your alleged political leanings and how these are germane to the legal and moral obligations he has to his children.

At the risk of offending the Moderators . . . . “Your ‘Ex’ is a douche.”


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

I do'nt see how what he said has any bearing on you requested the child support that is lawfully yours via the courts. Fact is, child support is a very real thing that isn't going away.

And this is coming from an Obama-loving person. 

Sounds like your STBX was just going off on a tangent and pissed you are about to get child support which you are in fact entitled to especially if that's your custody/child arrangement via the courts.

Also, it literally makes no sense what he said versus a legal transaction via the courts that has nothing to with Obama or voting for Hillary (or anyone else). And calling women "that b*tch." -- Girl, I congratulate you for getting rid of him. He sounds like a total jerk who doesn't even know how to make a decent debate/disagreement/statement based on fact.

The matter of child support has nothing to do with who you guys are voting for or registered as. It's a family/domestic court matter.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



Jellybeans said:


> *I do'nt see how what he said has any bearing on you requested the child support that is lawfully yours via the courts. Fact is, child support is a very real thing that isn't going away.
> 
> And this is coming from an Obama-loving person. *


It doesn't! That's why it's comical. He also told me even my twin sister thinks I'm entitled. My sister, who thinks HE is the one who is entitled said, "Hey! How did I get dragged into this???" and "How did the 2016 election get dragged into this??" 

Last night he called me the C word (again), told me my body is disgusting, and was pushing and shoving me around the living room when I brought up him effing a Craigslist *****. 

June 15th can't come soon enough. (That's when my settlement is on the new house).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



SecondTime'Round said:


> Last night he called me the C word (again), told me my body is disgusting, and was pushing and shoving me around the living room when I brought up him effing a Craigslist *****.


EWWWW. Ya you are definitely doing the right thing by ending this relationship. He sounds very immature and like an a$$hole. Limit your conversations with him to only divorce/parenting issues. He is just looking for a fight. And calling you the "C" word? He sounds like a classy guy!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Carry a VAR on you when around him. And I would try to only be around him with a 3rd party witness, someone whose presence might help cool him down a bit. He is being physically and verbally abusive. This could get worse. Keep yourself safe.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% ...*



SecondTime'Round said:


> Last night he called me the C word (again), told me my body is disgusting, and was pushing and shoving me around the living room when I brought up him effing a Craigslist *****.
> 
> 
> 
> June 15th can't come soon enough. (That's when my settlement is on the new house).



I'd love to meet this guy. 

He sounds exactly like my XW's POSOM. I've been hearing this same crap from his wife. (Minus the Craigslist stuff).

It's guys like this that give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



SecondTime'Round said:


> It doesn't! That's why it's comical. He also told me even my twin sister thinks I'm entitled. My sister, who thinks HE is the one who is entitled said, "Hey! How did I get dragged into this???" and "How did the 2016 election get dragged into this??"
> 
> Last night he called me the C word (again), told me my body is disgusting, and was pushing and shoving me around the living room when I brought up him effing a Craigslist *****.
> 
> June 15th can't come soon enough. (That's when my settlement is on the new house).


Wow wit a husband like that, who needs confirmation bias?

Seriously, drop all communication with him unless its for kids. Just keep things on simmer and bide your time.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Don't antagonize him....your marriage is over. Unless its related to child-care issues, you really don't need to talk...and even that communication should be by verifiable email.

At this point, he effs is his business...and you need to move on with yours.

And the next time he puts his hands on you, immediately call the police. You really need to avoid confrontation with him. He's clearly hostile and violent and this could get dangerous. Please protect yourself.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% ...*



Ceegee said:


> I'd love to meet this guy.
> 
> He sounds exactly like my XW's POSOM. I've been hearing this same crap from his wife. (Minus the Craigslist stuff).
> 
> *It's guys like this that give the rest of us a bad name.*


I somehow do know he's the exception to the rule and think that most men are mostly good.

I found bruises on my back today. Took pics. Texted them to him and asked if he was proud of himself. He said he had no idea what that was and asked I was was proud of MY self. He's such a jerk. My sis and mom want me to get a PFA against him and have him kicked out of the house until I move. Just not ready to go there yet, and trying hard to just stay away from him. Easy tonight as he's still not home and I have no clue where he is.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% ...*



SecondTime'Round said:


> I somehow do know he's the exception to the rule and think that most men are mostly good.
> 
> I found bruises on my back today. Took pics. Texted them to him and asked if he was proud of himself. He said he had no idea what that was and asked I was was proud of MY self. He's such a jerk. My sis and mom want me to get a PFA against him and have him kicked out of the house until I move. Just not ready to go there yet, and trying hard to just stay away from him. Easy tonight as he's still not home and I have no clue where he is.



You really need to change your perspective. 

Ask yourself why you sent him the pics and asked him if he was proud of himself. 

Do you think you're going to shame him into correcting himself?

He is not the one you should be sharing those pics with. 

You should be sharing them with an attorney or law enforcement. They are the only ones who are going to help you.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

I am actually an Obama tolerating (he's not the worst ever) liberal (who is fine with a mixed model of capitalism and socialism) and I will probably vote for Hillary provided she wins the primary. (Before that, Bernie's got my vote.) And I say you take your husband for 100% of the state says you should get. Put the difference into your children's college fund.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hillary.*

Unless your state is different than mine...the amount he is to pay is sent to the AG's office. 

What you two decide on outside of that is irrelevant. The state will have him in arrears until it's paid. 

He won't be allowed to renew his drivers license or any other professional license until it's paid.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

It always amazes me when a person is getting a deal they act like such morons. 

Child support is one of the least negotiated items because the States have set percentages, your being too generous and he threatens and calls you names instead of thanking his lucky stars he is getting a deal. The old saying it always costs money to learn something, well you should make this an expensive lesson for him and not settle for 40%.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



honcho said:


> It always amazes me when a person is getting a deal they act like such morons.
> 
> Child support is one of the least negotiated items because the States have set percentages, your being too generous and he threatens and calls you names instead of thanking his lucky stars he is getting a deal. The old saying it always costs money to learn something, well you should make this an expensive lesson for him and not settle for 40%.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The ONLY reason I'm giving him a break is so that will be able to stay in the house. And the only reason I give a crap about that is because last year we got our 14 year old daughter horses. They are very, very important to her emotional well-being right now, and I don't want her to lose them. They are very expensive to take care of, so I consider the difference in child support a way I can help her keep them.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

Would there be a way to take the full child support and then roll it back into paying for the horses? It is a legitimate expense for your daughter's well being, and thus one of the things you have the full right to spend child support on.

This way you have the full amount coming to you. If anything changes for any reason, you still have the full amount coming to you.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*



Thor said:


> Would there be a way to take the full child support and then roll it back into paying for the horses? It is a legitimate expense for your daughter's well being, and thus one of the things you have the full right to spend child support on.
> 
> This way you have the full amount coming to you. If anything changes for any reason, you still have the full amount coming to you.


I hadn't even thought of that, and yes, that absolutely could be done.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

My reply to his comment would be:

"F-You, hubs. Hand over the dough." Followed by "Good riddance!"


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> The ONLY reason I'm giving him a break is so that will be able to stay in the house. And the only reason I give a crap about that is because last year we got our 14 year old daughter horses. They are very, very important to her emotional well-being right now, and I don't want her to lose them. They are very expensive to take care of, so I consider the difference in child support a way I can help her keep them.


Think about what Thor said. Your looking at your child interests and your stbx is viewing this as less money he can blow on his new "land of fantasy".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lost40 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

lol.. I heard the same kind of stuff from my ex. One comment was almost identical to your thread title. These men are messed up!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: I'm an Obama-loving entitled socialist who will probably vote for that b*&^% Hill*

OP, in my state, and in my D, my ex was advised by the court that the judge would not sign our uncontested divorce unless the child support was brought up to guideline amounts. So he had no choice.

It still doesn't sit well with him and he's threatened to take me to court to get relief from this "outrageous" ruling. He threatens alot.

Also consider what would make you DD happier; horses or a mother whose not in the hospital. My experience is that violence tends to escalate, even when you try to give the other party the benefit of the doubt.


----------

